# cooking octopus with cork



## gepetto71 (Jul 16, 2006)

Is this just a myth? cooking octopus with cork in the water?
One source told me that cork has natural enzimes in the wood that brakes down connective tissue. But they also said that cork used in wines are pasteurized killing off anything living that would help with this.
Does someone know the truth about this?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

According to McGee, it's a myth.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

While I have not tried this yet myself, (I like my octopus raw), I know of many people who have tried it and found it to be true.

Do your own study, make two identical octopus dishes at the same time, one with the cork and one without. Let us know the results.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's the link to Harold McGee's comments: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...hlight=octopus


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Time for people to experiement and report back.


----------



## jjdeep (Oct 6, 2005)

One of the best ways I have seen octopus prepared is to simmer it in milk. It will be ready when the head rips off easily.


----------



## jjdeep (Oct 6, 2005)

Frank Bonanno at Luca D'Italia taught me that method.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well its a myth that octopi is fit for human consumption. Tastes like a chopped up rubber garden hose to me. Squid works the same way. Them who likes seafood should stick with fried catfish. 

bigwheel


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

hmm, i've got just the opposite perspective....i don't like eatin mud


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I completely agree. Octopus and squid are fabulous! No reason to generalize people for their taste.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Tough, rubbery octopus and squid haven't been prepared properly. They must be cooked either momentarily or for very long periods to be tender. I think the same is true for clams.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well guess I have always caught em in the heinous middle ground. Too tough to chew and to copios to spit it out. Llike the old feller say about why he did not like froglegs down on the creek bank one day. He say well capn..."seems like the more I chews em the bigga they get." This could also apply to Octopi and gator tail. Some things the Good Lord just did not meant for us to eat. If it taste like a garden hose thats a clue in my book.

bigwheel

<edited for content>


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

bigwheel,

It is entirely possible you have simply never had octopus that has been prepared properly or that you simply do not like, and will never like octopus. 

There are plenty of humans out there of all walks of life from all over the world, of all ages who enjoy octopus Lord or not. Just because you don't like it the way you've had it prepared, does not mean the meat is not good to anyone else. Every human is different. We all have different tastes.

It is unnecessary to repeat what is obviously a strongly subjective, negative opinion. These forums are for those who are open to the possibility and wish to discuss the fact that it is entirely possible to have properly prepared food that tastes good and how best to achieve those goals.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I have never had octpus, and never will. But I love squid. A friend has a house at a private beach. Standing on the jetty you can see the squid swimming around by the hundreds. Easy to net them. I saw a crab there once, (well lots of times, but this one was really running) and wondered what his hurry was. Until.... a little behind was an octopus. The crab vanishished into a hole in the (concrete) jetty, and the octopus pulled up like a police car, then oozed its way into the hole. I Waited. About an hour later the octopus re-emerged looking very satisfied. That octopus looked at me, it did. My feet were in the water, and it trailed its tentacles over my toes, a very strange sensation, I could feel its suckers sort of rough. Then it wandered off.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Soak it in buttermilk, then use flour and bread crumbs yummy! Bigwheel ever had calimari? In case you see this term thats squid. You have to be informed on matters of elequent cusine my friend. Still get a kick outta you though your unreal!

Rgds Rook


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Well my left wing big brudder from Sunny CA likes Calamari. Still tastes like a garden hose to me. 

bigwheel


----------



## hobie16 (Jul 6, 2006)

C'mon - I live in Oklahoma and even we don't talk the way you write.


----------



## sadieb123 (Dec 9, 2010)

Great! I just drank 4 bottles of wine for nothing! Oh well.


----------

